# A Couple Deer Week Bucks



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I got a plump doe opening day. We didn't see near as many deer as we have the past couple of years.

Here are a few bucks that were taken in my group last week.


The Dave buck


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Jimmy buck


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Jared buck. I had this one run by me the day before it was shot. I didn't have a clear shot at it, so I let it pass.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

.........and the PJ buck


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

Thats a real nice group of BUCKS! You must have a good area with lots of good food and nutrients for them to grow those racks. Congrat's to all of your group.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great going.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Those are some nice deer congrats on them all...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

seems like a successfull week in camp. nice bucks. congrads on the doe. its meat in the freezer and i hear antler doesn't have much flavor..


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like you guys had a better week than our group did...no Nice bucks for us at all...At least we got another weekend and then Muzzleloader season...Concrats on all the nice deer!!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

those are some DARN nice bucks. CONGRATS !!! we didnt see anything that big. i saw 7 smaller bucks this week at a distance and a TON of does but didnt fill a tag yet !!! you guys must have a AWESOME place to hunt !!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking bucks! Thanks for sharing the pictures. I have heard from a number of friends that their number of deer taken this year was down compared to last year. I sometimes wonder if we are starting to see the results of the expanding coyote population and predation on fawns from a few years back.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice bucks! Pretty good week for you guys.

Still way too much corn standing and a few bean fields and warm weather does not really help matters.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

The state numbers actually show a slight increase from last year, but I mean slight. The extra two days season says what the state feels about the numbers overall I guess. Still, I think that warm weather always keeps the numbers down. The predation I would go along with also. Given some of the snow totals in the recent past, perhaps that would be most telling in the Snowbelt and the States numbers reflect a decrease in Geauga and Astabula Counties so that adds up. I would offer though that around the Bedford Reservation where the Yote population is very, very high, the deer population is once again soaring and I personally believe it equals the numbers from about five years ago when they started to cull. The deep snow definitely gives the Yotes a chance, even at full grown deer that are yarded by knee deep snow, but without hunters to help with the conservation, the Yotes alone have little effect it seems to me. Shows me how important a role hunters play in managing the herd.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

don't worry fellows, i am always good for a couple a 'yotes a season. i might still get my chance when i get back from deployment in early march


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It was an extremely slow week.

A little background- We hunt on a little over 2000 acres. We drive deer. Our drives are quite long, and we can usually get in four or five drives (out of the ten we do) before dark. We rotate the drives every other day. It is not unusual to see upwards of 150 deer or more during gun season. We have averaged about 15-20 harvested deer during gun week. We try not to shoot button bucks, and we do not shoot forkhorns, small baskets, or any small racks.

Last week I saw maybe 25 deer. There were four other bucks spotted that put the ones pictured to shame. There were four coyotes spotted, and three were shot (not by me, I don't shoot them).

I talked to other buddies that had dismal weeks, as I did, and other buddies who had banner years. The local check station was averaging 3-5 a day. I talked to a buddy that checked his in by Tappan Lake, and said he had to wait a half hour because there were som many deer being checked in. His place is about fifteen miles from where I hunt.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Goodness! You guys have some quality bucks running around your property. Congrats to all of you! I wish I would have seen more bucks this past week, but I only saw a 4 point on opening day. Hopefully, the two day gun season will be a little more productive for me.


----------

